# Linux pour iMac G5 ?



## vampire1976 (18 Février 2006)

Heu ... désolé de polluer le forum avec mes questions mais...

Avec toutes ces versions linux selon les configurations j'aimerais savoir quelle version Linux je peux installer sur mon iMac G5 1,8 version A avec Tiger... ?

Fink n'a toujours pas de Bundle en binaire pour installer la KDE sur mon mac comme je le faisais avec Panther...

Donc je me demande... car c'est flou je trouve...


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Février 2006)

heu ...? c'est donc impossible ?


----------



## Thierry6 (20 Février 2006)

pourquoi ne pas installer KDE avec Fink en utilisant les sources et en compilant ?
(tu sélectionnes les packages instables dans les préférences de FinkCommander et tu vois bien Bundle-KDE) ?

sinon, si tu veux Linux , Ubuntu doit le faire
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/ppc_breezy


----------



## vampire1976 (23 Février 2006)

Justement, fink ne me propose plus sous Tiger d'installation possible en BIN... les bundle n'est donc pas installable, j'attend une version installable en tout cas...

Je verrais pour l'ubuntu merci beaucoup ...


----------



## tantoillane (23 Septembre 2006)

J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charger sur cette page : http://en.opensuse.org/Development_Version les 5 CD d'installation pour ppc. Est-ce que tout marchera bien sur mon iMac G5 1,8Ghz, 1 Go de RAM ?

Vaut-il mieux reformater le disque de l'iMac et faire deux partition, ou mettre le deuxi&#232;me syst&#232;me sur un disque externe ? Dans le cas du disque externe, est-ce que l'USB suffira, ou faut-il du firewire  ?

Comment pourrai-je choisir le syst&#232;me au d&#233;marrage ?

Beaucoup de petites question, j'esp&#232;re que vous pourrez m'aider, et qu'elle n'ont pas trop &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;es ....


----------



## tatouille (24 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> J'ai télécharger sur cette page : http://en.opensuse.org/Development_Version les 5 CD d'installation pour ppc. Est-ce que tout marchera bien sur mon iMac G5 1,8Ghz, 1 Go de RAM ?
> 
> Vaut-il mieux reformater le disque de l'iMac et faire deux partition, ou mettre le deuxième système sur un disque externe ? Dans le cas du disque externe, est-ce que l'USB suffira, ou faut-il du firewire  ?
> 
> ...


ext2/ext3/hfs  
essaye


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Beaucoup de petites question, j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider, et qu'elle n'ont pas trop été posées ....


J'ai aussi une question : pourrais-tu nous dire quelles sont les raisons qui font que tu veuilles installer Linux sur ton Mac avant que tu ne détruises tout ?


----------



## tantoillane (24 Septembre 2006)

Et bien essayer un nouveau syst&#232;me, je critique windows parce je l'ai essay&#233;, et j'aimerais me faire un avis sur linux ...

C'est vrai que ce n'est peut-&#234;tre pas suffisant comme raison pour tout d&#233;ffoncer, et c'est justement pour &#231;a que je demande quels sont les risques ...


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Et bien essayer un nouveau syst&#232;me, je critique windows parce je l'ai essay&#233;, et j'aimerais me faire un avis sur linux ...


Pour l'OS lui-m&#234;me, vu que Linux et Mac OSX sont deux Unix, les diff&#233;rences sont minimes et de toutes fa&#231;ons imperceptibles pour des non-informaticiens. Je dirais juste que Mac OSX est plus abouti que Linux et plus simple &#224; mettre ne oeuvre.  
Au niveau de l'interface graphique, KDE et Gnome sont installables sur Mac OSX, et je ne pense pas que tu seras &#233;merveill&#233; par rapport au Finder qui pour moi resteras la r&#233;f&#233;rence pour longtemps.  
Pour l'utilisation, la plupart des applications pr&#233;vues pour Linux peuvent tourner sur Mac OSX (Unix oblige), par contre celles &#233;crites sur Mac OSX ne tourneront pas sous Linux (Cocoa oblige). Donc adieu les iTunes, iMovie et autres iApps.  

En gros : Mac OSX est largement au-dessus de Linux. 


> C'est vrai que ce n'est peut-&#234;tre pas suffisant comme raison pour tout d&#233;ffoncer, et c'est justement pour &#231;a que je demande quels sont les risques ...


Sauvegarde tes donn&#233;es perso avant de toucher au DD.


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2006)

Sympa de voir quelqu'un faire l'&#233;loge du Finder : en d&#233;pit de ses d&#233;fauts (nombreux pour certains, limit&#233;s pour d'autres), il reste en effet le meilleur "explorateur d'arborescence" que je connaisse. Je le pr&#233;f&#232;re &#224; celui de Classic (ou sa copie version BeOS) et ceux de KDE et de Gnome ne lui arrivent pas &#224; la taille. J'ai PathFinder, l'utilise pour quelques fonctionnalit&#233;s puis reviens toujours au Finder qui me pla&#238;t par sa simplicit&#233;.

Un petit d&#233;tail : certaines (rares) applications OpenSource pour Mac OS X peuvent &#234;tre recompil&#233;es pour Linux en utilisant GNUStep. En fait, c'est plut&#244;t l'inverse (de GNUStep vers Mac OS X). Donc avec GNUStep, on retrouve _grosso modo_ les &#233;l&#233;ments de NeXT, bien modifi&#233;s pour Mac OS X.


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Un petit détail : certaines (rares) applications OpenSource pour Mac OS X peuvent être recompilées pour Linux en utilisant GNUStep. En fait, c'est plutôt l'inverse (de GNUStep vers Mac OS X). Donc avec GNUStep, on retrouve _grosso modo_ les éléments de NeXT, bien modifiés pour Mac OS X.


Sauf qu'entre GNUStep et les dernières moutures de Cocoa, le code a énormément dérivé et les incompatibilités sont de plus en plus nombreuses.


----------



## fable (24 Septembre 2006)

Une bonne version linux est Ubuntu, elle a été mise en oeuvre par le premier astraunaute africain qui avec l'argent qu'il a gagner à décider de créer un bon OS gratuit. 

La version fonctionne parfaitement sur PPC. Je te la conseil. Pour moi linux est agantageux pour ceux qui font de la programmation pcq sur mac osx c'est chiant (surtout la programmation python  enfin y'a des gens qui sont content sur mac osx et qui disent que c'est bien pr python moi je trouve pas)

Voilà j'espère avoir répondu a ta question


----------



## tantoillane (24 Septembre 2006)

Bon, je crois que je m'y mettrais plut&#244;t pendant les vacances, pace j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y pas grand chose de merveilleux, et de suppl&#233;mentaire par rapport &#224; Mac OS X

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses


----------



## fable (24 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bon, je crois que je m'y mettrais plut&#244;t pendant les vacances, pace j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y pas grand chose de merveilleux, et de suppl&#233;mentaire par rapport &#224; Mac OS X
> 
> Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses


non effectivement c'est pas franchement mieux... mac osx n'est finalement qu'une "sorte de version linux" plus aboutie et &#233;galement bas&#233;e sur Unix, tu ne gagne pas grand chose &#224; installer Linux, surtout qu'avec fink tu eux profit&#233; des application du libre sur macos


----------



## tantoillane (24 Septembre 2006)

Merci &#224; tous


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y pas grand chose de merveilleux, et de supplémentaire par rapport à Mac OS X


Non, autant un Windowsien peut installer Linux pour découvrir le merveilleux univers de l'Unix, autant un Macintoshien n'a rien à découvrir puisqu'il y est déjà.


----------

